# Winter protection Zaino or Collinite



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Car currently has Zaino Z2 as protection, love the stuff.

Been using Collinite 476 as my winter protection last few years. Am I better to keep doing this or is Z2 as good or better? Car will be getting full detail soon so will have a fresh canvas.

Will be buying Z8 if I'll be sticking to Z2


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

z2 all the way. You can top it up though with colli if you like


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Afew layers of z2 will give you equally good winter protection .


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm tough choices both are great.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Colli X2


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had bird crap etch the paint through Z5/Z2 when i used to use Zaino,never had it with any of the collinites,so for that reason i would recommend collinite.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the response everyone. Leaning towards some tried and tested collinite. Also that way it'll save me buying a few more Zaino products with tyres and insurance looming lol.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd go with the Colli as well, mines got 845.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How would collinite 915 fare in the winter, i was thinking using this as my winter wax, how many coats do you guys recommend on the car.

I don't have 476 or 845.

Thankyou.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> How would collinite 915 fare in the winter, i was thinking using this as my winter wax, how many coats do you guys recommend on the car.
> 
> I don't have 476 or 845.
> 
> Thankyou.


A couple of coats of 915 should see you through the winter as durability not that much less than 476 or 845


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

IanG said:


> A couple of coats of 915 should see you through the winter as durability not that much less than 476 or 845


Hi thanks IanG, for your advice, i appreciate that.

Looks like i will place a few coats of 915 on the car, was going to use simoniz orginal wax, but i am finding it a pain to remove for some reason, did not in the past.

915 is a pleasure to use, so i will place two coats after a wash, but i'm not going to claybar the car before, just add wax on top.

Thanks for your info, have a great Friday.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry guys to keep this thread going, apologies in advance.

Would two coats of 915 be self-sufficient enough for the salt season, i know its a tough question to answer, but i have read threads on here, stating two coats of 476 did not survive the last winter for some.

I will not clay the car in question, just a wash and two coats of 915, for added protection.

Many thanks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry guys, is there help available from the above question, please.

Many thanks.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry guys to keep this thread going, apologies in advance.
> 
> Would two coats of 915 be self-sufficient enough for the salt season, i know its a tough question to answer, but i have read threads on here, stating two coats of 476 did not survive the last winter for some.
> 
> ...


You could say the same about a lot of waxes/sealants it'll depend on a lot of environmental issues and how much bad weather we actually have and what level of salt they use on the roads.

Two coats of 915 should last but there can be no guarantee

Get your prep right and apply your two coats of 915 and I think you should be okay


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

IanG said:


> You could say the same about a lot of waxes/sealants it'll depend on a lot of environmental issues and how much bad weather we actually have and what level of salt they use on the roads.
> 
> Two coats of 915 should last but there can be no guarantee
> 
> Get your prep right and apply your two coats of 915 and I think you should be okay


Thanks for your input and helping me on my question, many thanks from myself.

I have a virus at the moment, i just hope next week will be brighter and the temperatures will lift higher, so i can spend time protecting my car.

Many thanks once again, have a great weekend.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Would two coats of 915 be self-sufficient enough for the salt season?


Easily! The greatest problem presented to a wax to affect its durability is water,
especially water under pressure! Most waxes, if washed using "gentle" methods,
will last around 12 weeks. With Collinite 476s, that can be extended to up to
20 weeks or more. Note though: Colinite needs a minimum ambient curing temp
of 60degF / 15degC to achieve its full protection level.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Lowiepete, thanks for the information on the curing temperatures, i learnt something new today, so 15degC it is then, just have to wait for my viral infection to go, then i will be on my way to protect my car.

I have a funny feeling, when my viral infection goes away, the temperatures will drop.

Lowiepete, is it fine to place two coats on top of a wash, i will not clay bar the car, as i want to skip this part, just want to place some decent protection on and save some time, plus the weathers cold as well.

Many thanks for the input, have a great weekend from myself.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Is it fine to place two coats on top of a wash


For a really good bond you do need clean paint. Claying is only _necessary_
if there are loads of rough bits that you can feel. I'd suggest using a pre-wax 
cleaner. P21S is probably the easiest to use. There are loads of others, some
of which I've discussed at length in the Disabled Detailing thread

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Lowiepete, i have taken it all on board, many thanks :thumb:

Thats a great link by the way, credit to you.

Have a great weekend matey. :thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

My vote would go to 476 it's very durable and looks great on most colors


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Z2 all the way.. there's no need for Z8 but each to their own!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

maikolo said:


> View attachment 20147
> 
> My vote would go to 476 it's very durable and looks great on most colors


That looks the business, just shows what 476 is capable of, great price plus performance is there.

I would rather go for collinite stead of zaino for winter.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Z2 or Z5 are extremely durable if ZFX enabled and layered. You need just 1oz for 3 layer on a medium sized car and it last several months. In Rome it would easily cover autum and winter


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

well i for one usually put coll 915 on my car over winter . but i got the whole zaino kit for xmas and been using it since . was a bit worried about using it over winter . had a word with zaino H Q and to Robbie at magic valeting on here .and was told that zaino would be great over winter ,so ive just done the winter detail off 2 coats off z5 and z2 with z6 in-between then topped it with z8 and im happy .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats looking very sharp, i was wrong about the collinte.

Your vectra has some amazing gloss levels.. i love it.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats looking very sharp, i was wrong about the collinte.
> 
> Your vectra has some amazing gloss levels.. i love it.


thanks for the comments :thumb:. but as i said above was not sure if zaino would hold up over the winter ,but i trust the guys who sell it and a guy who uses it on all the cars he does .look at this one for example http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236888 so im still got the collinte 915 on my sons car ,so will keep a eye on both .


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Zaino outdoes collinite , of the large tests done back in 2002 zaino came out top of over 50 products waxes and sealents and durability topped nearly everything , Collonites came out between 10 and 20th. The whole test is over 20 pages long. Collonite also looks awful i believe sterile and cold something they also agreed with.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

After 6.5 months Collinite 915 was still protecting the paint. According to this test.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435

Even if 915 won't last this long for someone else. I don't think I've ever met anyone who does this as a hobby, that waits this long between wax/detail jobs.

I can't go much longer than a month from doing something to my vehicles. Even if it's just Z8, or Aquawax etc.


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

Nosbusa said:


> After 6.5 months Collinite 915 was still protecting the paint. According to this test.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435
> 
> ...


i agree with you my car gets a wash every other week or if im going to a car show ,as it will be on display then it will get a good going over ,but only with zaino. :thumb:


----------

